# Bunch of Grimsby



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello All,

I am trying to find out about my grandfather Isaac Bunch of Grimsby. 

He was a trawler skipper and owner. One ship name that crops up is Conisbro' Castle. There was also a firm called The Bunch Steam Fishing Company.

Isaac married my grandmother Ruth Drew in 1913 and they lived at 54 Weelsby Road, Grimsby for many years. They were associated with the Crampin family I believe. 

Isaac died at the beginning of the Second World War and Ruth towards the end of the 1960s when she was then living in Kent.

My father, George Leonard Bunch [sometimes known as George Drew] did not, as far as I know, follow in Isaac's footsteps but he lived in Grimsby for a while although attending school in Market Rasen.

Can anybody add anything to this - about boats, companies, people, etc., especially about Isaac and his family of birth [or about Ruth and/or George]?

Also, are there do***ents and/or sites that might be useful to me?

Thank you in anticipation of your help,
David.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I would post on the Fishing Boat forum on this site. There are some knowledgeable GY people on there who can give you guidance.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=354
Also
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B1411

Roger


----------



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Roger. I have done. David.


----------

